# restore from recovery partition... how to?



## cakewalkr7 (Mar 8, 2009)

I have an HP pavilion DV7 laptop that has a recovery partition. I want to restore to the factory image but when I reboot, hit esc and select F11 for system restore it simply restores it back to about a day ago and I can't find a way to actually restore to the factory image from the restore partition. I've gone into programs and I thought there'd be some HP restore utility there but there isn't. Anyone know how to get back to the factory image? Thanks.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

The HP should give you several choices when you hit F11 - what are they and what do you select?


----------



## cakewalkr7 (Mar 8, 2009)

If I do a restart then when it boots I hit the esc key. It gives me a menu with F11 for the system restore. I hit that and then it just boots into windows without doing anything. If I hold down the power button during the boot up and try it again instead of booting to windows it gives me the black & white screen saying windows didn't start correctly last time and then I have the options to do a system repair or boot into windows normally. In this case if I select system repair it just goes through restoring from a day or so ago. I don't have any options aside from cancelling so I can't even specify how far back I want to go.


----------



## steve.hick (May 26, 2010)

Go to Start / Programs / Administrative Tools / Computer Management, then "Disk Management". You will see the disk and the partitions. Right-click on the other partition and choose "Mark partition as active".


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

There seems to be an issue here with the program that you're choosing (it shouldn't go into System Restore at that point.

Some HP's require that you boot from a recovery disk. Have you made those for your system? It's in the Start Menu somewhere - something about System Recovery disks or Restore disks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi info here on xp machine recovery options http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=us&product=4041797&lang=en&docname=c00608578


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

I am also in the same boat.... so i have the solution... not the best but it will work.

My F11 won't work anymore after repartioning your harddrive (even if I try and put it back)

What you can do.

after the Boot screen hit F8
repair my computer <---- press Enter on this.
look for recovery partion once loaded

option B

Start -> programs -> recovery manager -> recovery manage -> press "system recovery" should work having restore my computer yet (only 5 days old)


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Worst case, order a set of recovery disks from HP (about $16 US)
http://www.carrona.org/recdisc.html#hp


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Have you tried hitting f8 before windows loads? There might be a way to restore the pc that way. I'm not to familure with hp's recovery software since I have only used it once on my desktop.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

read this... -> http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ss/safe-mode-windows-7.htm


----------

